# 6309



## eelblady (Sep 6, 2006)

After much trying and a brief flirtation with a smaller case 6309 diver (scuba?) I have managed to acquire a cushion case 6309 diver. I honestly thought this was going to be the one!

But it isn't, at least not yet. Am I in a minority of one in being a little underwhelmed?

The case shape, which looks lovely in photos just isn't as nice or as obvious on the wrist. Maybe a different strap will help...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

eelblady said:


> After much trying and a brief flirtation with a smaller case 6309 diver (scuba?) I have managed to acquire a cushion case 6309 diver. I honestly thought this was going to be the one!
> 
> But it isn't, at least not yet. Am I in a minority of one in being a little underwhelmed?
> 
> The case shape, which looks lovely in photos just isn't as nice or as obvious on the wrist. Maybe a different strap will help...


what strap have you got it on?


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Let's see a pic!  I'm sure we can cure you!!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I love my 6309, it always feels just right ....


----------



## eelblady (Sep 6, 2006)

hippo said:


> Let's see a pic!  I'm sure we can cure you!!


Thanks - its on a z22 rubber, it also has an olive green 'restyled' dial- once I have returned the dial to standard and changed the strap I will post pictures.


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

I like them, but did not keep mine that long as they just don't have the effect in the steel. Although I did see a moded one with orange lume, but missed out on buying it. Although no Seiko diver looks good on that fugly rubber strap.


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)

get it on a nato:


----------



## ramongonzalez (Jul 24, 2008)

h34r:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

ramongonzalez said:


> h34r:


looking to sell something ramon????


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> ramongonzalez said:
> 
> 
> > h34r:
> ...


You are soooooo cynical!!!!


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

I was just thinking that myself - so many one liners on so many old threads


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

hippo said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > ramongonzalez said:
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Back to the ever lovely Seiko 6309 

What's not to like 

This one is a very early one from 1977










And this one has the rare "Japan cased Hong Knong" dial


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> And this one has the rare "Japan cased Hong Knong" dial


So rare Ive never seen one before! 

Great photos of great watches mate


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

jasonm said:


> > And this one has the rare "Japan cased Hong Knong" dial
> 
> 
> So rare Ive never seen one before!
> ...


There has been a few threads over on SCWF about them, there are a few examples kicking around, but very little is know about them, I stumbled over mine by accident!!

Cheers, just some quickies I did after I finally finished those accounts


----------



## RHB (Sep 11, 2008)

Try it on a Zulu/Rhino???


----------



## oddgitt (Mar 19, 2008)

Evening all,

Due to the content of this thread I'm hoping the readers might be able to help - I've recently bought a Seiko diver (my first infact!) and it's in a right state. The bezel turns and clicks, but it turns both ways, and doesn't give a reassuring 'click', more of a soft moving-into-place-thud (if that makes sense!).

My question is - is this normal or should it go on the list of things for Mr Burrage to fix?

Cheers,

Rich - getting up to 50 organically!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Hi Rich, the both way turning ( bi-directional ) is normal for this model...

If it doesnt feel very 'clicky' its probably due to the small ball bearing that sits in a small hole on a spring being worn down or has sunk in its hole, or it might just be a bit gunked up, its quite easy to clean under the bezel, it just pops on and off by gentle prising under the edge, but if you haved really done any work on a watch before then maybe get someone to have a look, esp if Steve is looking at it anyway...

Incidently if the small BB needs replacing, it is exactly the same size as the ball tip in a orange bic biro


----------



## oddgitt (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks mate! I've broken too much stuff to chance a look myself. Not the most delicate of creatures me... Off to Steve it goes!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

eelblady said:


> After much trying and a brief flirtation with a smaller case 6309 diver (scuba?) I have managed to acquire a cushion case 6309 diver. I honestly thought this was going to be the one!
> 
> But it isn't, at least not yet. Am I in a minority of one in being a little underwhelmed?
> 
> The case shape, which looks lovely in photos just isn't as nice or as obvious on the wrist. Maybe a different strap will help...


you could always...er sell it h34r:


----------



## eelblady (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks everybody - quick strap change over to a NATO (had some trouble with the spring bars otherwise would have done it earlier!) and now starting to bond. Honestly didn't think that the strap change would make such a difference - you live and learn.

NATO does seem a little weedy on someting this size - so a Zulu or similar may well be on the cards.

Was probably a bit hasty - but on the up side, I generated a bit of debate and upped my post count organically!

No access to photobucket at work so can't upload photsos but do have some time off next week so will do then!!


----------



## eelblady (Sep 6, 2006)

eelblady said:


> Thanks everybody - quick strap change over to a NATO (had some trouble with the spring bars otherwise would have done it earlier!) and now starting to bond. Honestly didn't think that the strap change would make such a difference - you live and learn.
> 
> NATO does seem a little weedy on someting this size - so a Zulu or similar may well be on the cards.
> 
> ...


As promised by me a photo: 










and as promised by you - I love it! :lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well done looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

These 6309's are lovely. They are one of my favourites.

I have my all original 6309-7049 on a Jubilee.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

andytyc said:


> These 6309's are lovely. They are one of my favourites.


Lovely example you have Andy, here's mine on a Toshi 










Between this and the 6105's, they have to be my favourite Seiko divers :yes:


----------

